# Wiggly things



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Scooped these out of the outdoor pond. Are they mosquito larva? They wiggle around. Would they be OK to feed to my fish?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yes, they look like mosquitos, and your fish would love them.


----------



## suhmbodie (Oct 8, 2010)

Thats def. mosquito larvae. Watch if they twitch back and forth. Also dont wait too long to feed b/c i actually had a mosquito transformation in my room!


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Yes LOL my Bettas love anything that moves. thanks. I was pretty sure that's what they are just wanted to check.


----------



## suhmbodie (Oct 8, 2010)

I cant find a HM female in Hawaii so wat if I bred my teil HM male to my white double tail female?


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

You'll probably end up with marble HM and marble DT which are beautiful. Also some of the teal and some of the whites. Don't know what's in there genes so you could end up with all kinds of things. That's part of the fum of breeding Bettas you never know what you'll get. A friend of mine had been specializing in Green Multi HM for F3 and F4 breedings and then all of sudden she got DTs turn up in a batch. Go figure. Two of my HM's had a few Pk's in there batch. Never know. It's like Christmas with every batch.


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

You should get DT in F2 unless the male had a DT parent. I spawned a Red Halfmoon to one of my Green Cellophane Cambodian females and only 10% were long finned Halfmoons the rest were Halfmoon Plakats even though long fin is dominant. Like BW said,"Go figure"?


----------

